# S&W Bodyguard .380 needs trigger work



## wfodave (Dec 3, 2010)

Can anyone recommend a gunsmith that has actually worked on one of these guns? The trigger pull must be 15 pounds! I need to get this a little lighter...


----------



## Wiskey_33 (Dec 3, 2010)

A Wolff sprint kit does wonders for trigger pulls.


----------



## Richard P (Dec 4, 2010)

They are 15 lbs because the lawyers dont want you to be able to shoot unless you are firmly convinced that you must shoot.


----------



## LIGHTNING (Nov 23, 2011)

wfodave said:


> Can anyone recommend a gunsmith that has actually worked on one of these guns? The trigger pull must be 15 pounds! I need to get this a little lighter...


 
Did you ever get a trigger job?


----------



## bcoon36 (Nov 23, 2011)

id really like to know as well


----------



## frankwright (Nov 23, 2011)

The looong haaard trigger pull of the BodyGuard .380s is well documented.
I personally have not heard of anyone finding someone to do a trigger job.

Yes, they were made that way to keep the lawyers happy.


----------

